# Favorite call



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Just curious, what's your favorite duck call.

I bought a Zink PH-2 last year and that thing sticks just from me looking at it. :******:


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

i have mostly rnt calls. my two favorite are a coco micro hen and daisey cutter. the micro i can to do pretty much anything from raspy to kinda squeely. the daisey is louder but still fairly raspy. i have a alpha 2 that i got after last season that im just now getting around to start blowing on. im getting to likee that one also


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure that I have one favorite but here are some at the top of my list. Echo Meat Hanger, Lynch Mob Stranglehold, and I have a PH2 that I really like as well, but I also have problems with it sticking.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

The "on" button on the remote for my mojo.

:rock:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Calef Neckbreaker and his new Shocker as well. They are fairly similar. I do lean to the Shocker as i get used to it, but that could just be a tuneing thing. Very ducky and very versitile. Highly recomended.

:beer:

Gunny


----------



## Bialozynski (Dec 30, 2007)

I've had very good luck with my Sean Mann "Big Water" duck call. I had an echo and an Rnt before that both sticked the moment the weather got below 40 degrees. I sent Sean an email and told them that I was looking for a call that didn't stick. I actually spoke with Sean himself and he told me that he made my call personally, and did something to help prevent the sticking. It's the best call I have ever had. It hits all of the vocal ranges you need and It rarely ever sticks, however when it gets below freezing there is only so much you can do  . I would check their website out http://www.seanmann.com. The call I have is actually on sale for $90 bucks. I paid $130 for it.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Winglocks for me:


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy Chit that's a lot of Winglocks!

My current favorite is a Ducklander Troublemaker. I have one in acrylic and one in burnt hedge. I'm partial to the acrylic, but I think I just need to retune the hedge to get it a little higher.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

LockedWings said:


> Holy Chit that's a lot of Winglocks!
> 
> My current favorite is a Ducklander Troublemaker. I have one in acrylic and one in burnt hedge. I'm partial to the acrylic, but I think I just need to retune the hedge to get it a little higher.


There are 3 more to go into that pic....I got one yesterday, just waiting for the other 2 to show up... :thumb: 
And thanks.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Im a Bill Saunders boy, i have the Bill Saunders triple reed the thing is sick. PM if you want a good price on them


----------



## Chris Meyer (Jul 13, 2010)

RNT. They blow the easiest and the barrel sits nice in the mouth. I enjoy being able to switch from a timbre call to a dasiy cutter and so forth without having a difference in how the call performs as far as a user stand point goes. I'd have to say the old style is my go to call. I like quiet.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Today I bought a RNT Daisy Cutter. No more Zink calls for me.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Lynch Mob Stranglehold... been through a ton of calls and this one is awesome. Anything with an Echo Poly Insert is going to be an awesome call too.


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

any Gaston and C&S Justifier..


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kelly Gadus Calls:










Gaston Straight Barrel:










HS Acrylic, Poly & Diamond Wood Calls:


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Commited Custom Callers:


----------



## birddogsunlimited (Aug 9, 2010)

i like my olt 66 its old reliable hasnt let me down yet. ive also been looking at the rnt daisy cutter since my second call gave up ship on me last year. i also like the feather duster calls


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Easliy my favorite call is my Foiles Straight Meat Mallard. Chuckles on that call are unbelievable. Raspy and ducky as heck too


----------

